
Ask HN: What are some companies to work for that are making the world better? - blocked_again
For example companies that are saving wild life, fighting global warming, making education more accessible etc. Preferably it should have software engineering or related roles that one can apply.
======
cimmanom
Most of the organizations doing this work are nonprofits, not companies.

------
Roccan
Wikimedia Foundation

